# looking for a custom spray painter



## philmatuk (Oct 16, 2020)

hi guys looking for someone who does custom spray jobs 

regards 

Phil


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

In which state or country? More info would help.


----------



## philmatuk (Oct 16, 2020)

*paint job*

Sorry buddy im in the Chorley area of UK ie NW England

cheers 
Phil


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

This guy will leave no stone left unturned. I dig it. However I think there's only a salamander under this one.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just a shot in the dark, but maybe try "Regional Bike Trails and Rides Forums -> Europe" or "Frame Building" forums.


----------



## philmatuk (Oct 16, 2020)

*thanks guys*

Cheers for that guys no worries 
thanks


----------

